# List of Rubik's Cube Shops



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, this thread will be a collective list of all of the places you can find cube-related stuff, both on the internet and not.

In addition to stating the address (web or physical), please submit the info like this:
--------------------------
Shop - Cube4You
Hosted in(Physical) - China
Address - http://www.Cube4you.com
Diversity of products - 8/10
Shipping length + quality - 6/10 to US
Coolness of overall shop - 8/10
--------------------------
Shop - Meffert's Puzzles
Hosted in(Physical) - Hong Kong, China
Address - http://www.mefferts.com/
Diversity of products - 7/10
Shipping length + quality - 9/10 to Finland
Coolness of overall shop - 8/10
--------------------------
http://www.speedpuzzles.com
Puzzle Store

I believe that if this thread gets big that it should be stickied


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 29, 2008)

Shop - Meffert's Puzzles
Hosted in(Physical) - Hong Kong, China
Address - http://www.mefferts.com/
Diversity of products - 7/10
Shipping length + quality - 9/10 to Finland
Coolness of overall shop - 8/10


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2008)

updated.
-Stachu Korick


----------

